# Bought a new car 27 Years old 37000 miles MINTER



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bought a new VW 27 Years old 37000 miles MINTER*

The advert Description.

1986 Scirocco GTX 1.8 injection. 12 months MOT; 6 months TAX. GTX model features the 1.8 injection engine, front and rear fog lamps, trip computer, double tilt sunroof, sport arches and skirts, red strips on grille, stripe sport seats (good condition, seat bolsters are in great condition). 37,000 miles (documented with Service history/ paperwork) and has been garaged when not in use (clear to see - inspection welcome). The bodywork on this car is very hard to fault. There are a few minor paint chips (no more than 10 on the whole car) and less than a handful of minor scratches. However this is far less than you would expect for it's age. I've had this sat next to restored sciroccos of a lesser age and the condition really is outstanding. There is no rust, corrosion or bubbling anywhere on the car. Under the car is as very clean and rust free. The exhaust has been replaced with original part (including a mid-pipe). As you can see from the pictures, the engine looks great - and runs the same - Always starts first time! The wheels on this car are superb! It has the famous Pirelli P-slot alloy wheels, with new tyres all round. Inspection welcome on request.








































































































































Michael


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Credit to you pal that's a very nice example.!


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice mate!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, love that.
Really does look mint. What are your plans for it?


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

AdamC said:


> Wow, love that.
> Really does look mint. What are your plans for it?


Nothing! Original FTW

Michael


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorted the indiscretion of the previous owner!

Before 



After 



Before 


After with Genuine parts 



The Holy Grail, the elusive speaker covers!



Oh I'm happy now! Not bad for a 99p win on ebay


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

liking that:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice! Bet that didn't come cheap


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Wha a beautiful example. Very clean indeed! Will it be getting a 'modern' detail?


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

nick.s said:


> Nice! Bet that didn't come cheap


Less than £2K



petesim**** said:


> Wha a beautiful example. Very clean indeed! Will it be getting a 'modern' detail?


Absolutely only the best for Roxy!

Michael


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks very nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow amazing find! What was the paintwork like when checking for swirls etc under a good light source?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks old. Enjoy.


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Nick's CTR said:


> Wow amazing find! What was the paintwork like when checking for swirls etc under a good light source?


Yep it's a little swirly, and the paint is as hard as....

Michael


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

simpsons ! said:


> Less than £2K
> 
> Absolutely only the best for Roxy!
> 
> Michael


You sir are contender for bargain of the year! I promise I am only 20000% jealous


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

thats an amazing price.... would love one of these...


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

memories:argie::


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Less than 2 grand for that?
What a mad bargain and a very cool car in mint condition.
Good buy man!


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Michael, i will pop over and have a look at it some time. All the best ken


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

:argie:Just out of interest whats she do to the gallon?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice. I used to have one, handled very well, leaked like a sieve!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice sirocco! Very mint, lol looks like those in Volkswagen museum!


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

VERY nice. I too almost died after seeing the terrible door speakers. VERY good find and lovely car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very very nice example


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

ken m sport said:


> Michael, i will pop over and have a look at it some time. All the best ken


Looking forward to it!
Michael


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome, love those P slots too


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice 
How did they manage to go from something as cool looking as that, to the modern, blobby marshmallow turd.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Very mint :thumb:


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

graham1970 said:


> :argie:Just out of interest whats she do to the gallon?


I think the trip shows 35mpg

Michael


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Quality, are those square lamps on the front next to the grill original?
Never seen them before on a scirocco


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

possul said:


> Quality, are those square lamps on the front next to the grill original?
> Never seen them before on a scirocco


Yes it's original. It's a MK2 GTX a very rare car.

Michael


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Perfect! And quite rare I think with the 'P' wheels as most model years they fitted the black and silver 'Scala' type ones. It looks like the wheels are the same as the Mk2 Golf, the Mk1 Campaign had slightly bigger P's -7mm between them compared to 10mm for the Mk2. I think I have a brochure for one of these up the attic, I saved most of the VW ones from the late 80's and early 90's

Makes me want to get my MK1 Golf running even more now!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Now that brings back memories - fantastic car !!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

simpsons ! said:


> I think the trip shows 35mpg
> 
> Michael


For a car of that age thats pretty impressive,even by todays standards.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Unreal car, very nice indeed.

Enjoy!


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments. Just realised it's 28 years old now!
Michael


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Back to the 80s. Superb. Mate had the Scala version as a company car at age 20!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Some cars from that era are iconic and you have found a peach,


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

fair play looks like you have fund a real minter there fella.
im sure once you have worked your cleaning majic onit it will looks like its just rolled outa the factory


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

bazz said:


> fair play looks like you have fund a real minter there fella.
> im sure once you have worked your cleaning majic onit it will looks like its just rolled outa the factory


I'm sure it will :thumb: I'm very conscious about keeping it original, even refurbing a couple of scuffs on two of the wheels is giving me great concern as i'd like to present it like it is at 28 years that's what you get when you look after a car, rather than the wheels have been refurbed, I've replaced some slightly scuffed trim, etc etc. The OCD make me want to make it MINT but then i know it's not original? See what I mean? :wall:

Michael


----------



## mrhaz (Jun 11, 2013)

Woah that's a mint car for age


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks the muts


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That, is awesome! I have been really really craving an older modern classic recently. Something original, low mileage etc etc myself. I know I can't justify it to my girlfiend or family but I want one!  Enjoy


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks tidy, best order a bottle of two of carpro dlux for all that plastic


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

nice one! same age as me lol


----------



## Nismo Pete (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out for it on the road


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Now standard from the factory.







Michael


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

That looks mint, you've got a bargain there.

Always loved them when I started driving, couldn't afford the insurance lol.


----------

